# Cookie IS Alive Today. Tomorrow she is scheduled to eb heartsticked Georgia



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

She is so cute. Please crosspost or go get her or get in touch with in the Nick of Time Resuce to get then to pull her.

See her picture here
http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/05/may-21-2009-cookie-is-alive-today.html

Cookie #092322 Dachshund, Labrador Retriever Mix ~ Must Have Rescue/Adopter by tomorrow a.m.



Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
1396 Government Circle
Jonesboro, GA 30236

Phone: 770- 477-3509 or: 770- 477-3684

Fax: 770-603-4199 - You must fax no later than 8:00 AM !! - Faxes are being read before euth.


BUSINESS HOURS:
MON-FRI 8-5 AND SAT 8-4










I am a cute lil girl, I am about 20lbs and very friendly. I was found running loose and ended up here. Please save me, I am available for adoption now and my time is up, they are overcrowede And I need help. I am a small dog and my teeth look good.



All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you.....










Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684




From: L Caswell [email protected] (@ YAHOO.COM )

Clayton County - Jonesboro, GA - VERY URGENT - ACO ON VACATION - MASS EUTH FOR HOLIDAY FRIDAY ???

I was called by Tiffany (ACO). She went on vacation WEDNESDAY, and is very fearful that all PF animals will be put down Friday, due to holiday weekend. Clayton is famous for wiping out the kennels over holiday weekends, and with Tiffany away there will be nobody to speak for the animals.

Thanks,
Lee

706-910-0648
Nick of Time Rescue
www.nickoftimerescue.org<http://www.nickoftimerescue.org/>



Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
1396 Government Circle
Jonesboro, GA 30236

Phone: 770- 477-3509 or: 770- 477-3684

Fax: 770-603-4199 - You must fax no later than 8:00 AM !! - Faxes are being read before euth.
BUSINESS HOURS:
MON-FRI 8-5 AND SAT 8-4

Petfinder Address:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA493.html


----------

